# What's it worth? 1999 Evinrude 9.9 four stroke



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't seem to get a good starting price on this thing so set a price to sell it. It's in great shape, not used too much. It hung on the back of my 21 footer as a kicker but didn't see much action. Now I sold the boat to downsize to a 18.5 footer and I want to sell this outboard. I need to get a bow mount trolling motor for the 18.5 footer.

I can't post pictures yet but pics of it are here if you need to see the condition.

www timstrader com/web/sale/99/

Just cut and paste and put dots in where the spaces are.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I say about 1 k


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. My post count is just about there. :lol: New here.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I have a friend that is looking for a used long shaft 4 stroke trolling motor.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Did you figure out a price. If so PM me. am looking for a kicker for my 20 ft crestliner


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Me again i have a min kota power drive 65 lbs of thrust 2 batterys 24 volt. great condition .Have manual could we work out something???????


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

It is for sale. $1000 it is. Or trade for 50 pound or better bow mount trolling motor and cash.

I am in Sault Sainte Marie though.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

How do I tell if this is a long shaft or a short shaft?


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

It's a long shaft FWIW.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

But Sault Sainte Marie WOW. I don't think he will be going that far to take a look-see. Did you buy this motor new? Sure looks good.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

My father in law bought it new for a 24 footer we owned together, then it got put on our 21. 

Appears to be sold at this point.


----------

